# Vorbereitungskurs BW 2021



## Floma (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen, der dringendst einen Ausgleich zu seinem Berufsalltag braucht. Nun ist er selbst auf das Angeln gekommen. Hat mich wohl in meiner Grundentspanntheit beobachtet. Ich habe ihm da gleich den Klotz Angelschein zwischen die Beine geworfen. Den würde er natürlich sofort angehen, der Erholungseffekt von Forellenpuff-Besuchen, ist ja nicht so enorm.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass er jetzt irgendwann startend beim "offiziellen" Prüfungstermin im November landet? Der WAV darf ja unterdessen auch prüfen, afaik. Gibt es da noch andere parallel existierende Anbieter mit eigenen Prüfungsterminen?

Danke schon mal.


----------

